# tilt shift look via Photoshop



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Have been playing with this technique - gives the look of a diorama/miniatures. The real tilt-shift work is done by cameras whose lenses can move in the two different planes - these have been done using a Photoshop work-around that gives the look. I have attched a PDF with links to a tutorial - and a site that does it all for you if you can't be bothered with learning the technique -ah! the net = the lazy person's paradise.
Main ingredient is a suitable image - most are taken from a reasonably high viewpoint looking down so you get the sense of looking into a diorama.
here's a couple of images done using this technique:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is a neat result - Congrats...I haven't tried it as yet & these have encouraged me to have a go myself later...

Thanks for the link


----------

